# Plants? Where to Buy?



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

Hello all, im finally moving into the live plant arena. got a good idea of what i want in my planted tank now all i need is the plants, im looking for online stores or shops located around (Santa Ana) where i could find a large selection of plants for decent prices. ( trying to fill a 60gal) looking into a co2 setup but im not sure what types are out there. if anyone could suggest some site, shops, or c02 systems(not diy's) please post them here. thanks

X


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Aquabid.com or ebay.com


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> Aquabid.com or ebay.com
> [snapback]1206206[/snapback]​


got those 2...anywhere else?


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

i just order from aquaticplantdepot.com...hope this helps.


----------



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

i was just about to ask this question


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

Petco and petsmart has plants for cheap. use a store locator on their sites. at a lfs i bought a amazon sword for 20 bucks. at petco i found them just a bit smaller for 3 bucks. I should've done my research before-hand..


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

jasert39 said:


> i just order from aquaticplantdepot.com...hope this helps.


I did an order from them when I was setting my plant tank up. I love those guys. Great prices, cheap shipping, and great customer service.


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Petsolutions.com has good deals on plants.


----------



## AnKleBiTR (Mar 31, 2005)

I think that I'm going to be aquascaping a 135 in the next month or so, so I've been shopping as well. Here are a few links I've stumbled across so far:

Aquarium Plant.com

Aquatic Plant Depot

Arizona Aquatic Gardens

Freshwater Aquarium Plants

and resources:

DIY CO2 Reactor

The Krib

Sorry if these are duplicates of other sites posted already.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

http://stores.ebay.com/Aquarium-and-Pond-P...aderLinksQQtZkm?

extremly cheap prices and shipping is 5.50, doesn't matter how much you buy its 5.50. tell em smokinbubbles123 sent ya.

J-Rod


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

That's a really good deal.


----------



## hmmca (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks for the links!!!!, I had been looking for one of them for a while

Greg


----------



## Piranhaz 411 (Oct 8, 2005)

aquabid.com


----------



## ginor2k (Oct 26, 2005)

Good links


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

http://www.azgardens.com/ has GREAT deals and since your in so cal if you tell them to just use priority usps it will only take a day. I got a HUGE selection for about $50.00. Just don't get their pre-setup bunches just a lot of common plants.


----------

